# Am I still attacked with keylogger + Windows 7 shutting down automatically...



## nac (May 24, 2014)

Out of doubt, I raised this query on other thread. This thread is continuation of that and issues (assuming) I am facing since then... 



nac said:


> Hey, I have downloaded and installed keylogger sometime ago. But nobody asked me to do so. Just out of interest, I did. What does it mean? Could someone/body getting the information like my id, password and all...????





nac said:


> I don't know what is actual keylogger and what is not I thought this is what I was doing. I didn't know it would send the information online to someone. I came across that this tool would track every key stroke. Just out of curiosity, I tried that software. Even though I haven't used that software, it was there in my system installed for few months (may be an year). I don't remember the tool name. I googled and downloaded it from somewhere. I don't remember the site address.
> 
> By the way, it's not happening now. I did try this tool about 4 or 5 yrs ago. But still... I have been using the same email id and all...
> 
> Ever since I bought this computer, always there is antivirus updated and running.





nac said:


> ^ I will do that...
> 
> BTW, The keylogger I tried was in different OS and the HDD was different. It's less likely to be in my system right now. But I will do as you suggested.


After discussing things with you guys about the keylogger, I didn't find any issues with the computer, yesterday. But now I am facing an issue - Windows rebooting itself.

I turned on my computer today, Adobe flash update window popped up and I clicked INSTALL. PC hanged and restarted automatically (I wasn't in front of the system when that happened). When rebooting windows shows the message that "the windows wasn't shutdown properly", I chose "Start windows normally". But the windows stayed blank for about 5-10 minutes. I manually rebooted (by pressing physical button in the CPU cabinet). Windows asked whether to launch repair or start normally. I clicked "Launch Repair". After 10 minutes, windows couldn't repair it and restarted. I went to Safe Mode and did system restore. Even after that the issue (system rebooting) is not gone. Till now system have rebooted about half a dozen times, once I noticed the blue screen (Windows have detected a problem and shuttingdown...) Before reading everything, system shutdown(ed?). Somewhere in the middle I read TCP.ip

Now I think, about 3-4 times system rebooted when I tried to access internet. But I am not sure whether that I am wildly assuming it after reading that "TCP.ip" or that's the fact.

I have downloaded and installed Malwarebyte to detect any trace of keylogger. It detected something called "Opencandy" in roaming folder and removed them. I guess it's nothing to do with keylogger.

Coming to my current problem, what could be the issue?
* Should I do memory test, HDD test?
* If there is any problem I am facing recently, that would be with my DVD drive. But it's been like that for quite sometime. Now I have removed it from the computer.
* PSU fan is up and running, so I don't think it's because of heat or something to do with power. (Few years ago, I had similar problem and had to replace PSU then).
* A new pen drive was used yesterday. (No, it's not connected now).

Is this problem something to do with the discussion I had yesterday  (like someone playing or attacking) or it's just the coincidence and actually there is a problem in my computer?

- - - Updated - - -

I forgot to add this... 
After seeing TCP.ip, I uninstalled LAN/ethernet drivers and restarted to let windows install the driver when loaded.

I think, since then I am not facing any issue (but I am not sure). I am online for more than one hour without getting rebooted.

When I tried to find crash dump, only one file exists in that folder. (I think that's the one when I saw the TCP.ip blue screen notice before windows shutdown)

- - - Updated - - -

In the last 45 minute system had shutdown thrice due to OS detected some error in tcpip.sys. After second time, I unplugged DVD drive connection. But still PC shutdown even after disconnecting dvd drive. I am trying to find the cause for this issue. I would really appreciate any help regarding this. 

- - - Updated - - -

Today, so far system rebooted about 4 times. 

I ran chkdsk, it ran for more than an hour. While it was running, sometime it stayed idle for long time. I thought it's frozen. But suddenly it started running. At the end of the process, it said "an unspecified error occurred" and alphanumeric code like thing.
And "Unable to set chkdsk ran once flag" and frozen for about 15 minutes before restarting just to continue the chkdsk process. I let it run, and it did run for another hour and frozen at the end. Again it said "an unspecified error occurred" but two errors this time. I waited for windows to reboot itself, but it didn't for more than 30 minutes and I lost my patience. So I manually rebooted, and tried to repair. But windows couldn't find a problem. Checked system restore, now it shows an older one which I didn't see it yesterday. Ran Windows memory diagnostic and I didn't see the result when I logged in after rebooting.

Now this issue is really annoying. I couldn't work. 

Finally, I found the crash dump. Here is the last two...



> A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
> to your computer.
> 
> The problem seems to be caused by the following file: tcpip.sys
> ...





> A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
> to your computer.
> 
> The problem seems to be caused by the following file: tcpip.sys
> ...



There is nothing new hardware/software I installed on 22nd night (that was the last day my system was running fine). But suddenly on 23rd morning out of blue this issue popped up and I couldn't do my work yesterday.

Please help me to fix this issue. I want the system to be up and running before Monday morning.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

can you download bitdefender rescue disk and boot it ,scan it and see if it detects  any malware. are you sure the new pendrive you connected to your pc is clean??
also try sfc/ scannow in cmd as administrator and see if it solves your particular problem before scanning with antivirus.


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

^ The pendrive I put was a brand new out of the box one. So I don't think there would be any virus. 

Yes, I can download and do the scan via USB flash drive. But the file size is too big and it will take more than 2hrs to download.

Yeah, I sure do that scannow before booting with bitdefender. I have done that scannow for tcpip.sys file an hour ago and found no integrity violation.

- - - Updated - - -

*System Config:*
Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 32-bit
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 @ 1.8GHz
3GB RAM (1+2 Transcend DDR 2)
ASUS P5G MX
DVD drive disconnected.
Seagate HDD 160GB (which replaced by manufacture last year, I think it's refurbished)
Zebronics generic cabinet with SMPS (Omax 450W which I replaced about 2yrs ago, I think).
Samsung 17" LCD monitor
Local brand Rs. 400/- speaker and about Rs. 200/- headphone
Samsung generic keyboard and zebronics optical mouse.
TP Link WIFI modem.

OS and all the softwares are up to date. Even ran "check for updates" and installed everything excluding optional language pack updates.

tcpip.sys version installed in my system  - 6.1.7601.18254

Found the memory diagnostic log and found no error.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

do you experience any such problems in the safe mode??

- - - Updated - - -

this thread should have  been here. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/. you might get better replies.


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

scannow didn't find any integrity violation. Download will take more than 3hrs... 631MB


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

faulty psu can also cause random reboots.
try with another if you have a spare one.


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

I am not sure, as far as I remember I think I didn't find any issues in safe mode/safe mode with networking. 

Thanks for pointing that out which section this thread supposed to be...

I actually started this thread in "Software Q&A" yesterday, as there was no reply since yesterday morning. I asked mod to move the thread here (cause this is where the discussion started). If I ask him again, sure he will get annoyed  @Anorion


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

nac said:


> I am not sure,* as far as I remember I think I didn't find any issues in safe mode/safe mode with networking.
> *
> Thanks for pointing that out which section this thread supposed to be...
> 
> I actually started this thread in "Software Q&A" yesterday, as there was no reply since yesterday morning. I asked mod to move the thread here (cause this is where the discussion started). If I ask him again, sure he will get annoyed  @Anorion



probably a re-install would fix this. anyway try bitdefender rescue disk first.


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> faulty psu can also cause random reboots.
> try with another if you have a spare one.


This was my very first doubt as I have had a similar issue two years ago. The fan in the PSU wan't functioning. It took me more than a week to find the problem. The first thing I checked now was the fan in PSU.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> probably a re-install would fix this. anyway try bitdefender rescue disk first.


Re-install??? Meaning > Fresh OS installation? That's a time consuming thing...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

nac said:


> This was my very first doubt as I have had a similar issue two years ago. The fan in the PSU wan't functioning. It took me more than a week to find the problem. The first thing I checked now was the fan in PSU.



even if the fan is rotating, the psu can malfunction!!


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

Rijin, Thank you so much for helping me to find the issue. I really appreciate your help and glad there is someone helping me... Hope soon this issue will be fixed. 

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> even if the fan is rotating, the psu can malfunction!!



Oops!!! How can I find it? Any stress test? I don't think anyone I know in my neighborhood using desktop, so it's less likely to borrow one to test it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

nac said:


> Re-install??? Meaning > Fresh OS installation? That's a time consuming thing...



yups. let this be your last resort after trying all possible ways to solve your issue..





nac said:


> Rijin, Thank you so much for helping me to find the issue. I really appreciate your help and glad there is someone helping me... Hope soon this issue will be fixed.



hope for the best 




> Oops!!! How can I find it? Any stress test? I don't think anyone I know in my neighborhood using desktop, so it's less likely to borrow one to test it.



borrowing will help. dont do stress test on a local psu. it might burn/blast.
but i guess ,you should try bitdefender rescue disk first.


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2014)

oh I was also unsure what problem this was, its in right section now
think some files must have gotten corrupted, finding out which ones can be nasty


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Ano 

Rijin, I will update with the bitdefender result. And I will also unplug and plug the hardware too to make sure there is no loose connection.

- - - Updated - - -

I downloaded rescue disc from here... *download.bitdefender.com/rescue_cd/2013/
Followed this instruction to load it from usb *www.bitdefender.com/support/how-to-create-a-bitdefender-rescue-cd-627.html
Download unetbootin here *unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

I don't know where it went wrong, it's not working. Gonna try stickifier, will let you know later...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

try power iso trial


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

I will try that...
Stickifier also shows some error and loaded saying GNU grub (er???) sounds like linux? I didn't understood that... Again I am here...

- - - Updated - - -

Is the one I downloaded right? Should I downloaded the one they have given (link) in the instruction site?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

or this will help *www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2.exe

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Is the one I downloaded right? Should I downloaded the one they have given (link) in the instruction site?



631mb file should be the latest with most upto date virus definitions.


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

I tried power ISO, now bios don't even recognize USB. When I logged in (normal) it showed only 2MB usb drive. I was little scared at first, I messed up the thumb drive  Then tried google.... there it goes "windows detected a problem...." Coz I wasn't in safe mode 

With the help of google search found solution to get the full size of the thumb drive and trying pendrivelinux. I have lot of work tomorrow, got to get up early. If this attempt goes unsuccessful, I am going bed 

- - - Updated - - -

So the one, I downloaded is the right one. 

- - - Updated - - -

 Couldn't find the boot file 

bitdefender-rescue-cd.iso.md5sum  What's this file? Should I add this file along with the 631MB ISO file?

Now I am going bed. I got some work tomorrow, I will get back to you by tomorrow night.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

nac said:


> I tried power ISO, now bios don't even recognize USB. When I logged in (normal) it showed only 2MB usb drive. I was little scared at first, I messed up the thumb drive  Then tried google.... there it goes "windows detected a problem...." Coz I wasn't in safe mode
> 
> With the help of google search found solution to get the full size of the thumb drive and trying pendrivelinux. I have lot of work tomorrow, got to get up early. If this attempt goes unsuccessful, I am going bed
> 
> ...



you dont need the second file. just the iso is enough. something is wrong. give unetbootin another try tomorrow.


----------



## chris (May 25, 2014)

Get a Ubuntu DVD. Boot it (you don't have to install). See if you can do you work on it 

If ubuntu works, it proves that your hardware is working properly. Now time to fix windows, better to a fresh install as it is much easier than fixing a bad windows install, recently i reinstalled my windows (after 2 years) and windows boot much faster now.


----------



## nac (May 25, 2014)

Just back home...
I restored windows to the one I saw in system restore (repair windows). Now I loaded windows normally, will see whether I get any shutdown issue. Mean while I will try to load bitdefender in usb and run it.

Chris, Yeah, that's the last resort. Just that I have to make sure, windows doesn't shutdown when I am working in safe mode or ubuntu as you suggested.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2014)

nac said:


> Out of doubt, I raised this query on other thread. This thread is continuation of that and issues (assuming) I am facing since then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


problem solved or still there?

- - - Updated - - -

well i can't do much help but ask a few questions .........

first is ur pc able to boot up properly
second if yes then for how much time 
third try working in ur system without any network connection and see how much time it can work without problems
try replace that file which is giving u error from some other's person's os  file...........(same windows version ofcourse)
also try taking a picture of the screen(blue screen) if u get a chance............

REMEMBER FRESH INSTALL IS REALLY THE BEST SOLUTION HERE..........


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 26, 2014)

Scan with Malwarebytes once!


----------



## nac (May 26, 2014)

I have been using windows (normally booted) for the last 45 minutes. So far no issues. Can't conclude it too early...

Gagan,
* Since I haven't used it for long, I better assume that the problem is yet to be solved.
* Yes, system properly boots (coz of system shutdown to prevent damage, windows bring up that option (Repair or Launch windows) when booting.
* Time varies every time. Sometimes as soon as logged in, and sometimes more than an hour.
* Yeah, I will try without any network.
* I thought about replacing/fixing that file. But I wasn't sure that's a right thing or not 
* I have posted the crash dump before (If you want the snapshot, I will post it)

Fresh installation - Yeah, I agree. But that's the last option. 

Kunal, Already done.

- - - Updated - - -

 Crash dumps disappeared. I think coz of system restored to earlier point.

- - - Updated - - -

3hrs+ and still running fine... I think this is the longest since the issue started. 

- - - Updated - - -

I suspect there should be some error in the file I downloaded (bitdefender rescue disc). So thinking of downloading it again... Here is the snapshot of download page from where I downloaded. Can I try the other files instead of downloading the same one I downloaded before?

Here is the site address *download.bitdefender.com/rescue_cd/

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/res_zpsbe277856.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 26, 2014)

try the green one. how do you download?? IDM? use any download manager instead of  downloading directly from browser.


----------



## nac (May 26, 2014)

^ I am not using any download manager. This time I will use one to download the one suggested.


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

Dude always check and verify MD5 hash of this kind of files!!!
No matter from where you download there are chances that it may get corrupted(even IDM).
I always double check file hash before booting, its like unique fingerprint of file.


----------



## nac (May 26, 2014)

Thank you Ankush. This is something I have never heard before.
But googling return this result among others...


> In December 2008, a group of researchers used this technique to fake SSL certificate validity, and CMU Software Engineering Institute now says that MD5 "should be considered cryptographically broken and unsuitable for further use", and most U.S. government applications now require the SHA-2 family of hash functions. In 2012, the Flame malware exploited the weaknesses in MD5 to fake a Microsoft digital signature.
> 
> The security of the MD5 hash function is severely compromised.


I don't understand the depth and this doesn't sound good.

- - - Updated - - -

Downloaded and installed Flashget 3.7 download manager and initiated the download.


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

nac said:


> Thank you Ankush. This is something I have never heard before.
> But googling return this result among others...
> 
> I don't understand the depth and this doesn't sound good.
> ...



Lol you just went truely in depth analysis of md5.
For general purposes md5 or sha-1 is enough. All you need is to do is download any programs which calculates md5 for file. Mostly all security apps, bootable images comes with md5. Look for them on respective webpages. If both code matches then you're good to go.


On this page - *download.bitdefender.com/rescue_cd/ there is md5 available.


----------



## nac (May 27, 2014)

*After 10hrs of use, PC hanged and shutdown.*    But didn't see BSOD or crash dump 

^ 
Yeah, I saw that file. I opened the md5 file in notepad and see a code. And downloaded verifier tools from here... *www.microsoft.com/en-in/download/details.aspx?id=11533

Instruction to use the tool here *support.citrix.com/article/CTX116166

Can I go ahead and try? Both are clean and safe, right?

- - - Updated - - -

Again the new bitdefender is not working. Something I am really missing or there is something wrong with the iso image. 

But this time it didn't say "error", instead 


> Linux c32: Not a COM32R image
> Boot: |



- - - Updated - - -

I give up... I have tried several times to load bitdefender, none was successful.

Can I try it using magic iso/disc virtually mounted and scan the system? If not, I am dropping the idea of making bootable usb.


----------



## chris (May 27, 2014)

nac said:


> Can I try it using magic iso/disc virtually mounted and scan the system? If not, I am dropping the idea of making bootable usb.



You need to boot, there is no other way as these are linux. The USB drive is FAT formatted ? I have some problem when i first try to get bootable USB drive, i can't remember exact problem. Try making bootable DVD if you have DVD writer.


----------



## nac (May 27, 2014)

System was running fine throughout the day like yesterday. Unexpected shutdown happened one hour ago. Again second time few minutes ago. 

What was I doing then? I was running McAfee virus scan. Could this be the reason?
I wasn't there in front of the system when the system shutdown first time (today). Checked for BSOD, there is no crash dump. Something stroke my mind to check event viewer. I checked, here is the snapshot.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/EV2_zpsd8cf22b2.png *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/EV3_zps082efab5.png

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/EV1_zps0b4916ef.png

And this is the snapshot of event viewer after 2nd shutdown.
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/2ev_zpsf1fbc799.png

If you guys can see anything in these snapshots with regards to my issue, let me know.

Note: Mcafee was installed about few days before this issue started. But it was running fine for about 5-6 days.

Chris, Yeah it was FAT32 formatted. My friends have tried to load windows OS using USB drive. It was so simple, but I am banging my head.


----------



## chris (May 27, 2014)

Atapi error, look like HDD/cable problem. Try reconnecting the cable, so that you can be sure there is no loose connection.

I have problem with windows installation from USB drive. Not sure why, i can boot from USB windows drive, but it fail at hard disk formatting screen. I had to make DVD to finish the install. That was my first and last Bootable Windows USB trail... may be something wrong with the way i created bootable drive, or that ISO file.


----------



## beingGamer (May 27, 2014)

Constant hanging, rebooting points to heating of CPU or peripherals. Clean your CPU, remove any dust on the processor heat sink.

if doesn't help, download & run 'Combofix'


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 27, 2014)

chris said:


> Atapi error, look like HDD/cable problem. Try reconnecting the cable, so that you can be sure there is no loose connection.
> 
> I have problem with windows installation from USB drive. Not sure why, i can boot from USB windows drive, but it fail at hard disk formatting screen. I had to make DVD to finish the install. That was my first and last Bootable Windows USB trail... may be something wrong with the way i created bootable drive, or that ISO file.



i am using power iso for the same purpose. no issues till date. you will have some settings to be changed in the bios.
@op, as [MENTION=94364]chris[/MENTION] mentioned, hdd cable might be loose. re-seat it properly. also post a screenshot of hdtune/crystal disk info.


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

I have disconnected DVD drive few days ago, could that be the reason for that "atpi" thing?

I have disassembled everything and dusted. Yeah, there lots of dust in the cabinet esp. CPU fan. I will download those applications and run it... Will get back to you with the result.

1. The day this issue started - When I logged in that day, adobe flash player update window popped up and I clicked "Install". Could this be the reason for my problem? May be this version not compatible or have some bugs???

2. The last two times system shutdown when I was running McAfee virus scan. Could this be the one?

When the system shutdown last time, I saw the BSOD. There supposed be a crash dump, but I couldn't find any. Is there anywhere else I can look for it? Yes, it's the same tcpip.sys.

- - - Updated - - -

Can I run those software when I am working? I mean will they take too much memory/CPU to run? I don't want to get interrupted when I am working.
HDtune
Speedfan


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

nac said:


> I have disconnected DVD drive few days ago, could that be the reason for that "atpi" thing?
> 
> I have disassembled everything and dusted. Yeah, there lots of dust in the cabinet esp. CPU fan. I will download those applications and run it... Will get back to you with the result.
> 
> ...



you can safely work when running those 2 softwares.

uninstall mcafee; that could  be the problem!


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

System shutdown few hours ago unexpectedly. I was working then. No, there was no virus scanning or anything.   There was no error in the event log before the shutdown happened. Here is the snapshot. *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/evnew1_zpse8d8e964.png  After rebooting, there were plenty of errors. Like this... *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/evnew2_zps03cc1a9f.png  Uninstalled mcafee and installed g data trial. When I was trying to install g data, it showed compatibility issues with an application (visual studio ... AVG...) and I had to uninstall that. I guess that's a leftover of AVG. Correct if I am wrong.  Running HD tune pro.  Here is the snapshot of HDD Health *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/hd_zpsf8e9058c.png

- - - Updated - - -

HD tune error scan snapshot *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/htune_zps3961f34d.png  Speed fan snapshot. I just opened the program, the information are already there. So didn't run anything... *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/sf_zpsa2ecb132.png  I don't know whether it's me or the forum. I don't see any options like inserting image, font size/color or anything. Though I am giving space between lines, my messages are getting compressed with no line space or anything. G data is not updating it's database. "Error connecting server". Seems like my issues are growing


----------



## chris (May 28, 2014)

CRC error on HDD don't look normal. Again, i am not sure how much SMART data can be trusted, it varies between HDD makers.

Since you have install every software recommended by other, including non functioning keylogger, windows may be in bad shape now. It will be better to reinstall Windows. Only install minimum required software on your PC, more software make PC slow, more vulnerable and you need to keep them all updated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2014)

CRC error count almost always means faulty sata cable,change it & this value should stop changing.


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

Now, all the icons are visible. I don't know what was the issue before 

Ok, then. Now I have to buy a new cable. Will see...

Let's say, I have run out of all the options and left with clean fresh installation. 
I have installed all the programs (the ones I had the option to pick the drive) in a separate drive (F:\) and OS is installed in a separate drive (C:\). If I format and install in C:\, can I still use all the other programs which are installed in F:\? or I should format the whole HDD? or even if I format only C:\ drive, I can't use the programs installed in F:\ drive?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

nac said:


> Now, all the icons are visible. I don't know what was the issue before
> 
> Ok, then. Now I have to buy a new cable. Will see...
> 
> ...



you will be able to use some programs. but majority of them wont work. it is because, when you install any apps, it writes necessary details to the windows registry and if it is re-installed, you will loose those registry items. missing registry items will cause the app not to function well. if you upgrade/repair ,most likely the apps will work. if you wanna format, then re-install the apps again.

- - - Updated - - -

also can post screenshot of real temp along with putting some load on cpu?


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

It would be better if I had to reinstall OS alone.

Here are the snapshot of speedfan with some loads. 
* About a dozen tabs in Mozilla.
* Some work related programs and folders
* Couple of image editing software (something too heavy for my system)

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/fan1_zpse7a31cda.png *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/fan2_zpsb868657c.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

looks like temperature is on the higher side. confirm with hwinfo software. you will probably need to apply the thermal paste on cpu.


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

^ That's something new to me. Thermal paste  I will check that...
Few years ago, I had a problem with PSU. I ran some tests and post the result in a forum. Will check what was it showing then...

Hwinfo gives two option, and I had to pick one. Which one should I pick?
Summary only or sensor only?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

for now, sensor only.


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

Here is the snapshot - Ran for about one and half hour...

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/hwinfo_zps8739b73b.png

I don't know why... I am trying to update g data antivirus, but it keeps on getting error.
"An error occurred when updating virus signature" or "Unable to establish connection to update server".

There is no problem with internet. I have been using it all day...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

nac said:


> Here is the snapshot - Ran for about one and half hour...
> 
> *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/hwinfo_zps8739b73b.png]


temperature is high as both cores touches 88 degrees.you should apply thermal paste onto your cpu.


----------



## nac (May 29, 2014)

I googled thermal paste. It seems like I supposed to be using it, since I am not aware of it, I am not using it.

Will get one from a local shop... Is there any particular brand/model I should consider when buying?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

Your CPU will be already applied with a thermal paste.but it gets dried over time and causes the CPU to overheat. You can consider artic silver 5 or deepcool z5.


----------



## nac (May 29, 2014)

Artic silver seems to cost more than what could be the present value of my processor  I better check for cheaper options.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

nac said:


> Artic silver seems to cost more than what could be the present value of my processor  I better check for cheaper options.



local 20rs one also do the job but not for long


----------



## nac (May 29, 2014)

For Rs. 20/-!!! Wow! After seeing one for Rs. 2500/-, this seems so cheap  I will look for one around Rs. 200/- then.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

nac said:


> For Rs. 20/-!!! Wow! After seeing one for Rs. 2500/-, this seems so cheap  I will look for one around Rs. 200/- then.



you can have artic silver 5 for around 600rs. the one you saw is having more paste inside the tube .


----------



## chris (May 29, 2014)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B007W7S4CU/

Rs. 235 for Cooler Master IC Value V1 Thermal Compound.


----------



## nac (May 30, 2014)

I keep those brands in mind and buy one among them. Most likely I will buy today after work or tomorrow. Should I mind something else when I buy a thermal paste? I don't wanna dig too much about it, else I will end up digging too much and get kinda confused which will delay the purchase 

- - - Updated - - -

Most of the comments says it drops about 10-15 degree. Mine's high is 88 degree which seems too much. 10-15 degree doesn't seem it will do much good (correct me if my assumption is wrong). In this case, more is not good (I mean, applying too much to pull down the temperature).


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 30, 2014)

nac said:


> I keep those brands in mind and buy one among them. Most likely I will buy today after work or tomorrow. Should I mind something else when I buy a thermal paste? I don't wanna dig too much about it, else I will end up digging too much and get kinda confused which will delay the purchase
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Most of the comments says it drops about 10-15 degree. Mine's high is 88 degree which seems too much. 10-15 degree doesn't seem it will do much good (correct me if my assumption is wrong). In this case, more is not good* (I mean, applying too much to pull down the temperature*).



nooooooooo. applying too higher amount of thermal paste or too lower amount will cause the temperature to rise. see some youtube videos on 'How to apply thermal paste'  and you wiil understand.


----------



## chris (May 30, 2014)

You need to buy some alcohol and clean old CPU thermal paste before applying new. It only require few drops, so if you are drinker, you can drink the rest at your own risk 

Edit: I never done this, i do plan to get some alcohol and thermal paste for my cpu soon...


----------



## nac (May 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> nooooooooo. applying too higher amount of  thermal paste or too lower amount will cause the temperature to rise.  see some youtube videos on 'How to apply thermal paste'  and you wiil  understand.


I guess I screwed up with my writing in my last post 
This  is what I meant to say in there... "Assuming more is good (i.e., hoping  higher the amount of paste, higher the drop in temperature) is not true  in this case". I saw one video, where the blogger suggests only to use  little amount, a bean size. The spread paste supposed to be see through.   And suggest not to let it seep it through (which happens if applied  too much), which could damage the motherboard.

And there is a  good news. Since I removed Mcafee, there is no unexpected shutdown.  Though the temperature is high @ 88 degree (max) and min of around 50  degree.



chris said:


> You need to buy some alcohol and clean old CPU thermal paste before applying new. It only require few drops, so if you are drinker, you can drink the rest at your own risk
> Edit: I never done this, i do plan to get some alcohol and thermal paste for my cpu soon...


 I have isopropyl. 

You mean, you plan to drink the rest


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 30, 2014)

nac said:


> I guess I screwed up with my writing in my last post
> This  is what I meant to say in there... "Assuming more is good (i.e., hoping  higher the amount of paste, higher the drop in temperature) is not true  in this case". I saw one video, where the blogger suggests only to use  little amount, a bean size. The spread paste supposed to be see through.   And suggest not to let it seep it through (which happens if applied  too much), which could damage the motherboard.
> 
> And there is a  good news. Since I removed Mcafee, there is no unexpected shutdown.  Though the temperature is high @ 88 degree (max) and min of around 50  degree.



you need to apply only a pea sized paste. some thermal pasts are electrically conducting. so when it touches other parts of mobo, it makes a short circuit and can cause damage to the mobo. artic silver 5 is electrically conducting. deepcool z5 is not.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2014)

Most of the local shop don't have it. Very few have something called heat sink compound (I guess it's just an another name for thermal paste). Costs Rs. 10/-, Rs. 20/- Brand name is I key, it comes in a container, something like zandu balm, vicks  Looks like fevicol.  And another one, a syringe kind costs Rs. 80/-, brand name is hutixi?

For now I have bought the el cheapo one. Will buy online if this doesn't work...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

nac said:


> Most of the local shop don't have it. Very few have something called heat sink compound (I guess it's just an another name for thermal paste). Costs Rs. 10/-, Rs. 20/- Brand name is I key, it comes in a container, something like zandu balm, vicks  Looks like fevicol.  And another one, a syringe kind costs Rs. 80/-, brand name is hutixi?
> 
> For now I have bought the el cheapo one. Will buy online if this doesn't work...



i got a syringe kind for rs 20 many months ago. anyway, that paste you bought is nothing but cement.


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2014)

just checking, because temps still high. you cleaned the heat sink... below the fan. the dust gets in those fins.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i got a syringe kind for rs 20 many months ago. anyway, that paste you bought is nothing but cement.


 Can I try this one or should I dump it?


Anorion said:


> just checking, because temps still high. you  cleaned the heat sink... below the fan. the dust gets in those  fins.


Yeah, dusted off with brush and blow the air. If there is not electrical things, I would have given a water wash 

And there was one more brand called, anabond. It was like oinment tube. Cost about Rs. 50/- I will wait for you guys, if you say I can go ahead and try this, I will disassemble and apply it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

nac said:


> Can I try this one or should I dump it?



you can try it ..no problem.remember not too high or not too low. syringe one will be easy to apply than the other.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2014)

Thank you. I tried it. I think, this is the first time, I removed CPU from its seat  But didn't know what was the position. I was little scared when reassembling, what if I place the cpu in wrong direction.

Luckily, all went well... dusted off the cpu seat. Clean the cpu and heat sink, scrubbing off the old thermal compound with little metal piece. Later with the help of buds and isopropyl, wiped the rest of the thermal compound. Applied a very thin layer of thermal compound in cpu and reassembled it. Until rij raised the topic about thermal paste, I thought that is just a fan.  Here is the snapshot of HWinfo after using for 100 minutes.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/hw31_zps78c39068.png

- - - Updated - - -

Good news no. 1 temperature have dropped few degrees.
Good news no. 2 after uninstalling mcafee, I am not facing any unexpected shutdown. If I remember correct, it's been three days...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

you really dont need to remove the cpu to apply the thermal paste. anyways, now i think you are free from all previous troubles. keep us updated if you face any unexpected shut down/BSOD. that temperature results are absolutely fine.
also it would better if you install a front intake fan(if your cabinet supports) as the hdd temp is also a little high.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2014)

No, my cabinet doesn't have provision to place a fan close to HDD. Cabinet have two side fans which are close to CPU/Motherboard. They are small about 3" diameter. 

If HDD needs more air circulation, can I keep the cabinet open. I have no problem in that.

No, not all the problems are solved. 
* I have changed SATA cable, but it still shows 194 errors??? I guess, it's not to do with that cable.
* Now boot time is little longer
* The new anti virus (trial) g data is not updating.
* Photoshop is not working. Event viewer, says it's crashing.
* And most importantly, still I don't know the keylogger, I tried was just giving me the information or it was a virus, sending my personal information to someone online.  I hope it's not the later.

I think I have to do a clean installation of OS. Before that, I have to make sure my DVD drive is running smooth.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

the errors already made by faulty sata cable will remain,what matters is that they should not increase.


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2014)

^ Thanks whitestar. 

Major issue is solved. I will open a separate thread for others. Thanks everyone for your time and help. I really appreciate it.


----------

